# Online resource for Lange historic data, retail prices (US), and production numbers...



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

Hi All,

Here is the simple, short URL (web address) to bookmark -- it's actually a Google Doc now:

https://goo.gl/vWFC7Q

You'll see 4 tabs at either the top or bottom of your screen. The "Historic Data" tab shows all Lange models made since 1994, including unique/rare pieces. In addition to case dimensions, lug and buckle widths are also included to make it easier to buy straps. The "Annual Prices" tab shows all Lange models that appeared on US price lists since 1995 (German price list in 1994-95, since there was no US price list in 1994), with each price list having its own column, so you can see how prices changed over time. At the bottom of the "Annual Prices" page, Lange's accessory prices (buckles, mostly) are listed. There's also a "Production Year" table that shows approximate annual production based upon caseback and movement number data.

If you have corrections or additions, please email them to the address shown at the top of any of those tabbed pages.


----------



## Rubar (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you for your work! Very helpful and useful resource.


----------



## IWCOwner (Apr 29, 2015)

I've read on a few articles on Hodinkee and Fratello? that ALS is undervalued on the secondary market. This resource will be a good tool to test that opinion. Thanks!


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

I found a Fratello article, perhaps the one you referenced, and just read it (from 2011). Interesting. 

I'm not sure I'd call preowned Langes "undervalued," because that's such a subjective and relative term. It's certainly true that with standard-production (vs. limited or rare) Lange models, the price gap between a new watch and a preowned watch is often quite significant and has grown over the past 15 or so years. I think that price gap has increased so much due to the ever-increasing prices of new watches (increasing more than inflation, I believe) and the ever-increasing supply of preowned watches (now that the brand is 20 years old). And right now, the market is just soft in general. Certain Lange limited editions have done really well, though. 

Here's how I figure it, with the usual "don't buy watches as investments" caveat in mind: If you buy a preowned Lange at a fair price, you won't get hurt much, if at all, should you decide to sell it in a year or in 10 years. And for those who want the look and feel of a new watch, Lange's servicing folks will make it look and work as good as new. They'll even laser-fill scratches and dings so that you don't lose any case metal, and you'll get the same 2-year post-servicing warranty you'd get if you bought a new Lange.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Spot on C, spot on :-! . . .


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

Amazing work, CRF! You've really done a service for all us junkies—I mean—collectors.


----------



## Omegafanman (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi CFR - How do I get in touch direct with you ? - I have a question from an old post you put up - thanks


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

You can email me at the address at the top of the Lange spreadsheet. I don't have PMs turned on here because I'll never remember to check them.


----------



## malarky_hk (May 1, 2012)

Useful info. Thanks for posting.


----------

